# NT SAT/ACT Scores



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

juilorain said:


> I bombed the SAT I remember [don't remember the particulars becuase I blocked them out of my memory] I think like 530 V 630 M and 590 W, but got a 780 on my chem subject test and 700 in Math II test [I was angry there was no calculus on that test!].
> 
> *They were too easy, I got bored*, and had severe test anxiety. Bad combination.
> 
> I guess I don't fit the NT mold.


Maybe not, but that's the ENTP mold to a T.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

800-550-720.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

I get my super, official SAT scores back on Thursday.

My PSAT in the 11th grade was:
*Total - 194*
CR - 71
MT - 53
WR - 70

If you add a '0' to the end of everything, it's supposed to be my expected SAT score. I'm hoping I ended up with higher scores on the full-length test, but my math is pretty much beyond redemption.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

As a note because I can no longer edit the front page, I don't think every NT will have phenomenal scores, I just wondered if there was a general trend.

Intelligence has no predictor over happiness, which I would argue is one of the more important things in life.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> As a note because I can no longer edit the front page, I don't think every NT will have phenomenal scores, I just wondered if there was a general trend.
> 
> Intelligence has no predictor over happiness, which I would argue is one of the more important things in life.


I think much of the verbal section penalizes Ne. I can find all sorts of ways to answer those questions "incorrectly" and have it make logical sense.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

ENTP

2300/2400

W: 800
V: 790
Q: 710

Pretty sure this was the only reason I got into any university because my high school GPA was a disaster. I was bored.


----------



## gabethepokemon (Nov 7, 2013)

Like many people, I couldn't focus on any section of the ACT and SAT after a few hours. Therefore my scores clearly suffered. I got a 1700/2400 on SAT and 26 on ACT but just didn't care because both colleges I had applied to didn't require the test scores.


----------



## ENTJGirlLA (Oct 29, 2013)

650 Math, 700 Verbal, 750 Writing. Also don't think it is a very good measure of intelligence but a better measure of wealth (quality of high school education, access to tutoring) and to a lesser degree a measure of dedication to academic success (academic success never interested me but learning something useful did for success in other areas did)


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Never took the SAT. 

33 composite on the ACT. English:36 Math:32 Reading:32 Science:31. As you can see, I stopped caring after the English portion...

Edit: wikipedia says my score is equivalent to a composite of 2140–2210 on the SAT.



Bahburah said:


> Look at all of you.
> So much faith in the standardized test.


Fair point, I'll agree. That said, while negative results don't always predict academic outcomes, positive scores are more often than not very good indicators for future academic achievement in said field. Though this may just be that you're passionate about it enough to actually learn what there is to know about it.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

absentminded said:


> Fair point, I'll agree. That said, while negative results don't always predict academic outcomes, positive scores are more often than not very good indicators for future academic achievement in said field. Though this may just be that you're passionate about it enough to actually learn what there is to know about it.


But what dose it mean when you do bad one day, and good another? 

It means that standardized tests don't accurately predict intelligence. 

Yet for people who actually care about them and try to do good on them, this shows there perseverance and ability to focus. 

In other words, its shows that your quite capable at scoring well on a standardized test...


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

I need some advice for SAT exams. I'm all ears.


Thank you!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Damagedfinger said:


> I need some advice for SAT exams. I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Get a study guide. Other than that, not sure. I only took the PSAT for basically fun and said screw the ACT and SAT and found a college where those tests didn't matter.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Damagedfinger said:


> I need some advice for SAT exams. I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I got one of the review books and studied out of it. It really helps to do the practice tests, I can't really stress this enough. People will frequently do a bit better after taking the exam a single time. Based on those results, you can gauge what you still need to study for, and focus on that section.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

You're all a bunch of fucking _geniuses_, you... And I thought I was sitting pretty here on 2030  Perfect essay score though, if that's anything...No? I'll be going now.... Into the shadows. Don't look for me or anything.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

I just got my official scores a week ago and I must say... It sucks to suck. I ended up with a 1960 (with a 520 in math D, which is especially annoying when I got a 2050 on the stupid practice test. I'm definitely retaking it in December.

When I come across forums that talk about NTs being skilled at mathematics and science, I cringe. I'm an ENTP with the technical skills of a rock.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

ENTJGirlLA said:


> Also don't think it is a very good measure of intelligence but a better measure of wealth (quality of high school education, access to tutoring)


According to many of the articles I've read, there's a strong correlation between wealth and SAT scores. 

I'm a part of a program for low-income students that basically flags my applications with a warning of low expectations but strong potential (given circumstantial disadvantages); apparently, some elite colleges are actually willing to overlook sub-part scores/grades if the student shows relative success in a challenging environment. Or, rather, they're willing to overlook the fact that I'm actually a veritable dumbass so that their statistics make them look gracious to the underbelly. 

Colleges are like, _"Did you know over 5% of last years incoming freshmen came from families with an annual income of less than $40,000?"_ My thought is always, "Yeah, you accept us so that your asshole legacy students can have someone to make fun of when they're not preoccupied with buying their grades or snorting up on their yachts."


----------



## Fiera (Nov 24, 2013)

Verbal: 800
Writing: 750
Math: 530 (yeah, I refused to actually try to learn math after freshman year, haha)

I remember the reading comp being so easy because you could logically deduce many of the answers. If you thought your way through the questions, the answers just seemed so obvious. This was before I was aware of my INTP-ness, so I thought I was a freak or something. I always thought differently and got things in ways nobody else did in my AP classes. Now it's a relief to realize it's just an NT thing


----------



## Deductive Logic (Jun 19, 2013)

Fiera said:


> Verbal: 800
> Writing: 750
> Math: 530 (yeah, I refused to actually try to learn math after freshman year, haha)
> 
> ...



As in thinking utilizing the rationality of the question itself or eliminating answers based on text? I need some help in preparing for the future SATs and ACTs.


Well, I'm a sophomore, so I haven't taken the SATs officially yet, other than in 7th grade where I made a 1230. I did take the PSAT last year though, and (not to be arrogant, I suppose.....well I think you all can see through it but okay, not to be arrogant) I made a 170 (or a 1700 using SAT scoring rubrics)


Verbal: 59(0)
Mathematics: 57(0)
Writing: 54(0)
Essay: (I forgot xD)


Yeah...Mathematics can definitely improve over the years with knowledge but I find myself at a loss at improving on the Verbal and Writing portions on the test. I wonder what my score is on this year's PSAT.....hopefully a good one.

One of my good NT friends got a 194 on the exam as a freshman, and he told me that he would be extremely disappointed in himself if he got anything lower than 200(he also said he thought a 200+ was guaranteed so I think that's like...fail level to him.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

@Elveni, @seare825

I would just say too the two of you, remember that ENTPs are excellent at learning things when they put their mind too it. Teach it to yourself! I personally did that and went from a 550 writing score to a 770. I gained 220 points just by learning out of practice books and online.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Verbal: 800.
Math: 600.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l've never taken either test.

Not sure how l got around it, l started in community college and only had to take the school's entrance exam. When l transferred, they waived the ACT or SAT requirement for college credit.


Kind of jealous.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Elveni said:


> According to many of the articles I've read, there's a strong correlation between wealth and SAT scores.


Here's the rub: Is it because higher scorers tend to boom, lower scorers tend to bust, or both?

OT: You'll pardon the outburst of Ti, but why do the SAT people still give Subject Tests? In America, at least, AP exams make most of these redundant; likewise for the IB program in other places. The subject tests only cover high school-level material, whereas the AP stuff is a culmination of a year's worth of college-level material. Seems pretty one-sided to me.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l've never taken either test.
> 
> Not sure how l got around it, l started in community college and only had to take the school's entrance exam. When l transferred, they waived the ACT or SAT requirement for college credit.
> 
> ...


Where I went was a private for-profit school so they had low standards coming in. They'd let anyone in and then have high standards with academics. You would literally start with 30 people in your program (you had all the same classes with people). Within a semester or two it would be down to 10-15 people. Then those 10-15 people pretty much held out the whole way and you graduated together.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Where I went was a private for-profit school so they had low standards coming in. They'd let anyone in and then have high standards with academics. You would literally start with 30 people in your program (you had all the same classes with people). Within a semester or two it would be down to 10-15 people. Then those 10-15 people pretty much held out the whole way and you graduated together.


Oh.

l just went to the regular local public community college. Same standards but not sheisty like a for-profit establishment.

l went to about four different high schools so l guess they gave up on trying to sort my records out.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Meritocrat said:


> Here's the rub: Is it because higher scorers tend to boom, lower scorers tend to bust, or both?
> 
> OT: You'll pardon the outburst of Ti, but why do the SAT people still give Subject Tests? In America, at least, AP exams make most of these redundant; likewise for the IB program in other places. The subject tests only cover high school-level material, whereas the AP stuff is a culmination of a year's worth of college-level material. Seems pretty one-sided to me.


I think it's because some colleges are still anal about getting them. That's the only reason I took them. The Bio exam was basically a short AP Bio test, and the Math II was ridiculous.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

Meritocrat said:


> Here's the rub: Is it because higher scorers tend to boom, lower scorers tend to bust, or both?


I don't quite understand what you mean? The correlation is for students who come from poor/rich backgrounds, not who become poor/rich themselves. In one case, correlation is indicative of causation; in the other case, not so much.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Elveni said:


> I don't quite understand what you mean? The correlation is for students who come from poor/rich backgrounds, not who become poor/rich themselves. In one case, correlation is indicative of causation; in the other case, not so much.


That's Ne for you. Couldn't "wealth" in this context be interpreted as socioeconomic status going into the SAT test, or the test as a predictor of future wealth?

Either way, I think there does exist some correlation. The well-off have access to test prep courses and such, but those only help up to a certain point. Once you get into the high 600's/low 700's for each section, you're pretty much on your own and money doesn't matter as much.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

Meritocrat said:


> That's Ne for you. Couldn't "wealth" in this context be interpreted as socioeconomic status going into the SAT test, or the test as a predictor of future wealth?
> 
> Either way, I think there does exist some correlation. The well-off have access to test prep courses and such, but those only help up to a certain point. Once you get into the high 600's/low 700's for each section, you're pretty much on your own and money doesn't matter as much.


Hey, I feel you. Ne's a bitch (and the love of my life).

I would agree that your statement is truthful in regards to the Critical Reading and Writing section. The math section, however, is an arithmetic game of fuckery. If you can learn the tricks, you can score considerably higher. I have friends who are excellent math students who don't do as well as the average kids who take the prep courses.


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

All of my scores were in the mid to high 600 range.

Except writing, that was high 700s

My high score was I think on a 2012 SAT and that was 2020.


----------



## Jacob Norlund (Dec 10, 2013)

ACT of 30 (2004, took it in 12th grade). Best in Science (35) and worst in Social Studies Reading (23?). Interesting, that was the opposite of my grades and interests. The results were consistent, though, with past tests I've taken.

The PLAN test accurately predicted my score (28-32).


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

I was very ashamed of my SAT scores:

M: 610
CR: 680
W: 700


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

INTP

Math: 590
Reading: 710
Writing:700

The funny thing is, though, is that math is/was my best subject haha. I had completed my second year of calculus when I left high school and I'd never gotten less than a B+ in any of my university math courses. I'm an engineer. All I do is math. Go frickin figure haha. I remember seeing all the geometry stuff and thinking to myself "shit, i havent done this crap in over 4 years" haha


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

Took the SAT again and improved my results:

Critical Reading: 730
Mathematics: 570
Writing: 750 (with a perfect 12 on the essay!)
*Total: 2050*

Not perfect, but at least they went up.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

I took the SAT & ACT back in 1988. SAT Score had both Verbal in Math in the mid-600s (one was a 640 and the other was a 660 for a total of 1300). I got a 28 on the ACT. And a 30 on the Wonderlic.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

650 reading, 660 math, 670 writing, 31 act. I remember I flubbed the essay, got like a 6.

got me into my choice of college, so good enough. I fucking hate long, sterile tests like that... As soon as I get in the room I lose all my motivation and its 100% forcing... thought ACT was easier than SAT by far


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

tangosthenes said:


> thought ACT was easier than SAT by far


That's interesting. Why?

(this was one of the trends I was looking out for)


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> That's interesting. Why?
> 
> (this was one of the trends I was looking out for)


The questions were at a lower grade level.


----------



## rwm4768 (Sep 9, 2011)

34 on the ACT.

34 or 35 in English (can't remember which).
35 in Math.
32 in Reading.
35 in Science.

I'm going from memory, so these could be a little off. I'm too lazy to walk to the other room and dig through my files for the score report.


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

I got a 33 on the ACT
35 in Reading
34 in English
32 in Science
31 in Math

I was surprised that math was my lowest score, because math is by far my best subject in school. I blame the fact that it was over material I hadn't touched in years.


----------



## SkillandVerve (Sep 8, 2013)

Critical Reading: 770
Math: 580--Yeah, I suck at math.
Writing: 790( I received a score of 12 on the essay)


*Total--> 2140*


----------



## Up Arrow (Dec 19, 2013)

I got a 2120 on my SAT (which i think was 720 math, 730 reading, 670 writing) but did better on the ACT with a 35. (Don't remember the exact breakdown of my ACT score but I know I aced the science section.)

I have no proof for this, but I'd expect NT types to do better percentile-wise on the ACT than the SAT, since the SAT seems to focus more on what you learned in school, while the ACT focuses more on reasoning skills.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Up Arrow said:


> since the SAT seems to focus more on what you learned in school, while the ACT focuses more on reasoning skills.


I found the exact opposite to be true.

I did better on the ACT, and I found the ACT to cover what I learned in school whereas the SAT did not.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

emberfly said:


> I found the exact opposite to be true.
> 
> I did better on the ACT, and I found the ACT to cover what I learned in school whereas the SAT did not.


This.

Honestly, it seems that ENTx have been doing better on the SAT and INTx did better on the ACT.

I wasn't really expecting that.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm not an NT but I like bragging so:

Math: 760
Writing: 800
Reading: 710.

Total: 2270

ACT I got a 35 on my fourth try. I took it once in 8th grade, got an 18 (LOL), once in freshman year, got a 24, once in sophomore year, 29, and once in senior year, 35. Not really sure how I did so well.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> ACT I got a 35 on my fourth try. I took it once in 8th grade, got an 18 (LOL), once in freshman year, got a 24, once in sophomore year, 29, and once in senior year, 35. Not really sure how I did so well.


For a name of lazy bear, you sure seem ambitious about taking the ACT. I avoided the ACT and SAT like a plague.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Ironically, the only trend I've seen is that ENTPs are the only NT to want to show off their scores...


Because were the only NT that won't be embarrassed if someone did better....


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

SAT: 1800
ACT: 28

I was a low achiever in HS. :\


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

azdahak said:


> Because were the only NT that won't be embarrassed if someone did better....


lol XD as an INTJ it is super out of my comfort zone to "brag" or even talk about myself in a positive way in front of others.. 

I think I am an outlier, though, because my reasoning for not wanting to stems from my desire to not want to make others feel bad about themselves... which is Fe, no?

I hate talking about myself, in general, which may stem from that reason as well.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

emberfly said:


> lol XD as an INTJ it is super out of my comfort zone to "brag" or even talk about myself in a positive way in front of others..
> 
> I think I am an outlier, though, because my reasoning for not wanting to stems from my desire to not want to make others feel bad about themselves... which is Fe, no?
> 
> I hate talking about myself, in general, which may stem from that reason as well.


Sounds like you have some kind of emotions....


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> This.
> 
> Honestly, it seems that ENTx have been doing better on the SAT and INTx did better on the ACT.
> 
> I wasn't really expecting that.


That's exactly what I would expect if the ACT mirrors school work more closely than the SAT.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

SAT: 1950
ACT: 31

I personally thought that the ACT was easier because it was less confusing in respect to math (the SAT math could be more considered logic puzzles than straight-up math). However, I liked the writing section for the ACT better since it was a little tailored to my taste in writing (academic with history/literature examples vs opinion from experience).

I also got a 12 on my SAT essay, but that's because I enjoy history, literature, and writing .


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

i took the ACT in 9th grade and got 28


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

31 act - ENTP


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

1.9/2.0 on the SweSAT (~98th percentile, if that helps).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm working on my MBA and didn't even take the GRE or GMAT. Basically never took the ACT or SAT or GRE or GMAT.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

33 ACT, 2270 SAT. Prepared for neither at all. Probably could have easily perfected them both if I had tried harder. Standardized tests have always been an absolute breeze for me. But the thing is, even if I had gotten perfect sores on both, I don't think that would make me a super-genius. I don't think standardized tests are really an accurate measure of intelligence. In fact I think they're pretty dumb, especially the ACT, which only tests to see whether or not you actually attended school. The SAT actually came more naturally to me though. Less memorization, more raw intellect. Closer to an IQ test honestly. I am positive I could have gotten 2400 if I had just caught up on some of the math the night before the test. Almost everything I missed was because I slipped up on some rule I had learned years earlier (I was on the advanced math track) and forgotten.

Now, my GPA on the other hand... Let's just say that in high school I took the "efficient" route of doing as little as possible while still yielding an acceptable level of success. Marginal cost, marginal benefit you see. It's only rational.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> 33 ACT, 2270 SAT. Prepared for neither at all. Probably could have easily perfected them both if I had tried harder. Standardized tests have always been an absolute breeze for me. But the thing is, even if I had gotten perfect sores on both, I don't think that would make me a super-genius. I don't think standardized tests are really an accurate measure of intelligence. In fact I think they're pretty dumb, especially the ACT, which only tests to see whether or not you actually attended school. The SAT actually came more naturally to me though. Less memorization, more raw intellect. Closer to an IQ test honestly. I am positive I could have gotten 2400 if I had just caught up on some of the math the night before the test. Almost everything I missed was because I slipped up on some rule I had learned years earlier (I was on the advanced math track) and forgotten.
> 
> Now, my GPA on the other hand... Let's just say that in high school I took the "efficient" route of doing as little as possible while still yielding an acceptable level of success. Marginal cost, marginal benefit you see. It's only rational.


Sometimes I think the only reason I do well is because I'm a really good guesser.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I got a 31 the first time I took the ACT without studying. 36 English, 25 Math, 33 Reading, 28 Sci. Math is not my strongest subject.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Theology said:


> Sometimes I think the only reason I do well is because I'm a really good guesser.


"Educated guesses"/deduction, or just blind stupid "lucky" guesses?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

emberfly said:


> I found the exact opposite to be true.
> 
> I did better on the ACT, and I found the ACT to cover what I learned in school whereas the SAT did not.


Sorry, I must correct what I said earlier. (wow over 8 months ago now!)

I did find the ACT to be easier, but I actually scored higher on the SAT.


In concordance tables, (see this Compare ACT and SAT Scores | ACT), my SAT score equates to a higher score on the ACT than I got on the actual ACT.


Which is so sad since I took the ACT probably 11 times (no exaggeration), and the SAT exactly twice.

edit:


Btw, I must use this opportunity to get on my soap box:

If you are a high school student who hasn't taken the PSAT (pre-SAT) test,* it is in your best interest to study really hard and do extremely well on that test.*


I received so many full-ride scholarship offers just from the score on my PSAT.


When you score highly on the PSAT (not the SAT but the pre-SAT), you can become a National Merit Finalist (google it and read about it - it's very important).

National Merit Finalists automatically qualify for the highest scholarships at many state schools across the US. 


Just to stress how important it is for you to study for that test and not blow it off:

I received full-ride scholarship offers from University of Virginia, Texas A&M, Auburn University, University of Tennessee, all of the public universities in my home state (which I won't name), . . . I don't even remember the rest right now. 

Auburn even wanted to give me a $5,000 stipend ON TOP OF the full-ride scholarship they were already offering me just if I would go to their honors college.

And those are just the ones who sent me scholarship offers in the mail. When you apply for colleges, you can see what scholarships you qualify for, and most of the time if you are a National Merit Finalist, you will qualify for the top scholarship the school offers. Just automatically. Don't even have to do any work.



Okay, off my soap box. (Study for that test!)


----------

